# Totally uninstall Mozilla Firefox



## novice23 (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought I had uninstalled Mozilla Firefox, but it appears on the computer as if it is still there. I have Windows XP. How can I uninstall all of it for sure?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

go to MY COMPUTER.....C:...PROGRAMS...find the Mozilla firefox folder and right click on it ..select delete ...and it will be gone

Why are you removing it ???


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

novice23 said:


> I thought I had uninstalled Mozilla Firefox, but it appears on the computer as if it is still there. I have Windows XP. How can I uninstall all of it for sure?


I usually go in the registry to ferret out those old entries..
Start> Run> type "regedit" then to HKey_Local Machine and then Hkey_Current User, go down to software on both those. Look for Mozilla and there you should see firefox..delete any firefox folders you see...
http://www.pixpond.com/1/zbuhl6.jpg
http://www.pixpond.com/1/zbuhl663.jpg
http://www.pixpond.com/1/3j6ndm.jpg

run ccleaner www.ccleaner.com -Click 'Issues, then analyze


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The above will remove parts of it and leave a number of files/folders and registry entries behind. You can reinstall Firefox then remove it from Start>>Control Panel>>Add or Remove Programs to get rid of everything.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

even after using add/remove the folder will still be there


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Right, I'm saying Add/Remove should be done before deleting folders or you'll need to reinstall Firefox to get the uninstaller. Don't forgrt to delete the mozilla folders in Application Data under C:\Documents and Settings as well.


----------



## novice23 (Feb 16, 2006)

I installed it again, and then uninstalled it, and I think everything went out that was stuck in the computer. Thank you all. novice 23


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You won't totally remove it until you delete the profile folder located at

*C:\Documents and Settings\*username*\Application Data\Mozilla*

ps: you need to be able to see hidden files/folders to see the Application Data folder


----------



## sallyg (Mar 25, 2006)

Are you familiar with Firefox?

I can't download anything i used to be able to: pics, vids, music, etc. Can you help?


----------



## novice23 (Feb 16, 2006)

People have advised me to download it again, uninstall it, and then reinstall. See if you get better advice first.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

When Firefox was installed it creates 2 shortcuts in the All Programs list
*Mozilla Firefox
Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*

Try using Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode) as this will load Firefox without any installed extensions or themes - and will show if one of these is the culprit.

If not, you may want to create a new profile
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager#Creating_a_new_profile


----------

